# Applet- Neustart



## BlasterBoy (1. Jan 2005)

Hi!

Eigentlich ein simples Problem, aber wie kann ich bei nem klick auf einen Button das Applet neu in den Browser laden bzw. zur ausgangsposition zurück?


Danke


----------



## abollm (1. Jan 2005)

Es gibt bei jedem Browser die Möglichkeit, die aktuelle Seite neu zu laden. Wenn du diese Funktion ausführst, wird auch dein Applet neu geladen und damit neu initialisiert.

Reicht dir das?


----------



## BlasterBoy (2. Jan 2005)

Naja, ich bräuchte einen Befehl.... applet ist aber für IE ausgelegt...


----------



## abollm (2. Jan 2005)

Versuche es einmal so, dass du deine "init()"-Methode auf einen Button legst.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jan 2005)

Man könnte auch die Seite komplett neu laden lassen.
Dazu reicht es, dem Applet den den kompletten URL der einbettenden Webseite zu übergeben.


----------

